# Débiter / Créditer (compte)



## tom29

Hola a todos

Tengo una duda sobre el empleo en español de "débiter", el cual esta traducido al español por "cargar". Y tambien quisiera saber si el empleo de acreditar es decir "créditer" esta bien.

Ils m'ont débité 50 euros de mon compte courrant. 
Cargaron 50 euros sobre mi cuenta corriente ??

Ils ont crédité mon compte de 50 euros
Acreditaron (abonaron) 50 euros sobre mi cuenta ??

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Tximeleta123

Buenas noches,

Para mí, la forma más usual de decirlo es:

Ils m'ont débité 50 euros de mon compte courrant. 
Cargaron 50 euros sobre  en mi cuenta corriente 
** Hicieron un cargo* de 50 euros *en* mi cuenta (corriente)

Ils ont crédité mon compte de 50 euros
Acreditaron (abonaron) 50 euros sobre  en mi cuenta 
** Hicieron un abono/ Abonaron* 50 euros *en* mi cuenta.


_*Débiter*:  Cargar en cuenta, adeudar en cuenta (porter au débit d'un compte)_
_*Créditer*: Abonar en cuenta._


Saludos


----------



## totor

tom29 said:


> Ils m'ont débité 50 euros de mon compte courrant.
> Cargaron 50 euros sobre mi cuenta corriente



Es exactamente al revés, Tom: si *debitaron* es porque te *quitaron* 50 euros de tu cuenta corriente.

Justamente *cargaron* es lo que pasa con el siguiente ejemplo, cuya traducción es correcta:



tom29 said:


> Ils ont crédité mon compte de 50 euros
> Acreditaron (abonaron) 50 euros sobre mi cuenta


----------



## totor

Pero esta opción de Tximeleta sí es correcta:



Tximeleta123 said:


> ** Hicieron un cargo* de 50 euros *en* mi cuenta (corriente)


----------



## tom29

Si bien lo entiendo , cuando cargan mi cuenta es que le agregan dinero ? Por otra parte los giros correctos son :

Hacer un cargo de 50 euros en una cuenta
Debitaron 50 euros de mi cuenta (no sabia que debitar existia, nunca lo encontré en mis diccionarios !)

Hacer un abono de 50 euros en una cuenta
abonar 50 euros en una cuenta

Y no aparece la palabra acreditar en vuestros ejemplos, asi que no entiendo muy bien su sentido y su empleo


----------



## totor

tom29 said:


> Si bien lo entiendo , cuando cargan mi cuenta es que le agregan dinero?



Aquí tienes que diferenciar dos cosas, Tom:

a) una cosa es que te *carguen* 50 euros en tu c/c, en cuyo caso te están *acreditando* (sí, la palabra es totalmente española y usual) ese dinero en tu cuenta;

b) y otra muy diferente que te hagan un *cargo* de 50 euros, en cuyo caso estarán haciendo lo contrario, te estarán *debitando* esos 50 euros de tu cuenta, en vez de *acreditarlos*.


----------



## tom29

Muchas gracias a todos, ahora lo tengo muy claro !


----------



## Manoa

Bonjour,

Je traduis actuellement une autorisation de prélèvement, et voudrais savoir si je pouvais traduire "Compte à débiter", c'est à dire, le compte sur lequel sera effectué le prélèvement par "Cuenta a cargar".

Merci.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Oui, "à débiter" correspond bien à "a cargar".

Je joins ce glossaire qui peut être utile: http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre20/glos20.pdf


----------



## Manoa

D'accord, merci beaucoup pour le lien!


----------



## ochobre8

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos,
tengo muy claro los significados de los dos verbos pero no consigo encontrar la traducción correcta para : "lorsque nous vous créditons d'un avoir la somme est disponible sous la forme d'un code"
je serais tentée par: "cuando le acreditamos con un vale, el importe estará disponible en forma de un código." pero mi traducción no me convence nada.. Ideas ? Gracias


----------



## Babutxi

- NUEVA PREGUNTA -

Hola a todo/as, 

La verdad es que estoy bastante confundida con este hilo, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que lo financiero no es lo mío ... 
Alguién me podría, por favor, ayudar a traducir la siguiente frase:

"Le but recherché était sans doute de créditer le compte de la victime pour le débiter par la suite"

Mi "pobre" intento de traducción: "El objetivo era, sin duda, abonar en cuenta de la víctima para luego ..." (Y ahí me he quedado...)

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan aportar !

Saludos !

Bab's


----------



## passiflore

Bonjour,

Débiter un compte est le contraire de créditer un compte.

Comme il est dit dans le fil, créditer, c'est y verser de l'argent, débiter c'est en retirer de l'argent. Je ne vois pas où est la difficulté. À moins que le contexte ne permette d'imaginer que le "compte" n'est pas un compte bancaire, mais la vie de la "victime".

Voir le CNRTL : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/compte


> _Spéc._ Avoir reçu une blessure mortelle :
> − [En mauvaise part] Désagrément, mauvais traitement, résultant d'une erreur, d'une faute; _p. méton., _différent entre des personnes. _Partir sans demander son compte _: ♦ _Régler, donner son compte à qqn; recevoir son compte._
> _Règlement de comptes._
> _Spéc._ Tuer; être tué.


 
Mais rien dans ce morceau de phrase ne permet de dire que ce soit le sens. C'est juste une idée, si le sens habituel ne convient pas.

Passiflore.


----------



## Babutxi

passiflore said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Débiter un compte est le contraire de créditer un compte.
> 
> Comme il est dit dans le fil, créditer, c'est y verser de l'argent, débiter c'est en retirer de l'argent. Je ne vois pas où est la difficulté. À moins que le contexte ne permette d'imaginer que le "compte" n'est pas un compte bancaire, mais la vie de la "victime".
> 
> Voir le CNRTL : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/compte
> 
> 
> Mais rien dans ce morceau de phrase ne permet de dire que ce soit le sens. C'est juste une idée, si le sens habituel ne convient pas.
> 
> Passiflore.



Gracias por el comentario y discupe usted mi ignorancia passiflore...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Babutxi said:


> - NUEVA PREGUNTA -
> "Le but recherché était sans doute de créditer le compte de la victime pour le débiter par la suite"
> Mi "pobre" intento de traducción: "El objetivo era, sin duda, abonar en cuenta de la víctima para luego ..." (Y ahí me he quedado...)
> Bab's


Hola:
Puede ser una estafa.
El objetivo..... era *abonarlo* en la cuenta de la víctima para .... *cargarlo*...
"Abonar/ingresar" es la traducción habitual de "créditer" y "cargar" de "débiter"      - ver aquí varios ejemplos. 
Te recomiendo también esta página: http://www.vaumonier.lycee-berthelot.org/IMG/pdf/Pagos_y_condiciones_de_pagos.pdf


----------



## Babutxi

Gracias Tina, 
No me quedaba muy claro lo de "cargar" no suena muy financiero, además que como dije anteriormente, no es mi especialidad. 
Gracios por los links, me resultan muy útiles.
Saludos


----------



## frangs

totor said:


> Aquí tienes que diferenciar dos cosas, Tom:
> 
> a) una cosa es que te *carguen* 50 euros en tu c/c, en cuyo caso te están *acreditando* (sí, la palabra es totalmente española y usual) ese dinero en tu cuenta;
> 
> b) y otra muy diferente que te hagan un *cargo* de 50 euros, en cuyo caso estarán haciendo lo contrario, te estarán *debitando* esos 50 euros de tu cuenta, en vez de *acreditarlos*.



Ojo, que en España no funciona así. Cuando te dicen que "te cargaron 50 euros en tu cuenta" es exactamente lo mismo que cuando te dicen que "te hicieron un cargo de 50 euros en tu cuenta". Es decir, te descontaron 50 euros por una compra que hiciste o un recibo o cualquier cosa del estilo.

En este caso se usa el significado de "cargar" de: "_ Com._ Anotar en las cuentas las partidas que corresponden al debe" (DRAE)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Confirmo lo dicho por Frangs (y por Tina anteriormente). No hay diferencia de sentido entre cargar y hacer un cargo, el banco te quita el dinero.
El contrario sería ingresar o abonar en la cuenta (siempre nos suena mejor... )

Gévy


----------

